# 05' Murano squealing



## nicholemarie (Jan 30, 2015)

Apologies if this has been posted before - - I did a search and couldn't find anything very comparable so here goes:

I have a 2005 Nissan Murano and all was fine until a mechanic claimed my serpentine belt was "hanging by a thread" and then replaced the belt...now it squeals at a high pitched decibel. It started within an hour of him replacing it. It squeals almost always upon starting the car, sometimes while idling, sometimes turning the heat on will activate the squeal (and sometimes turning the heat off will quiet it temporarily), and accelerating will make it louder until I accelerate to a point where it stops. I am assuming the vibration from turning the air on and accelerating aggravates it. I took it back to the mechanic and he tried tightening the belt and cleaning it off and it didn't work. Took it to TWO different mechanics and neither could figure it out and stated that they could take some things apart and look further into it but "it's going to cost me." I think it's all BS and they are jerking me around...why would it start squealing _immediately_ after it was replaced? Seems fishy. I am ready to go get a third opinion and just asks someone to replace the belt AGAIN in case it's simply just a faulty belt...


----------

